# Biruin mo



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

What does 'Biruin mo' mean? Looks like it's usually used to start a conversation..


Thanks in advance!


----------



## zhonglin

Where did you hear this sentence? I never heard this before. If you can give us some context, I think it'd help.

That may be "biruin mo" which is typically used to begin a conversation.. this one is idiomatic because we don't take this literally.. but it simply means "can you believe it? 

"biruin mo, meron na silang kotse" - can you believe it, they already have a car.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, zhonglin! 

Yes. You're right. That was supposed to be 'biruin mo'.


----------



## mataripis

Replace it with akalain mo.sounds better.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, mataripis!


----------

